# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] Περιεργη Κατασταση με ενισχυτη

## ElectroManiac

Καλησπερα στη παρεα,επεσε στα χερια μου ενας ενισχυτη 1200w max 600 κατι rms ο οποιος εχει υποστει σκληρη χρηση απο υπερθερμανσεις σε σημειο μερικα απτα drivers να καουν εντελως και μερικα transtistor εξοδου απτο ενα καναλι,επισκευαστηκε απο καποιον τεχνικο αλλαζοντας τα 2 απτα 4 τρανζιστορ στην μια μερια με "επαγγελματικα" αρκετα μεγαλυτερα απο τα αλλα 2 που ειχε μαμα,οταν τον πηρα εγω ειχε καψει τα αλλα 2 και οποτε ανοιγε ηταν σε protect mode,τα αντηκατεστησα αλλα το protect ειναι ακομα αναμενο.
Ολα φαινονται να ειναι ενταξει και αποτι εχω καταλαβει για ειναι σε προτεκτ καποιο βραχυκυκλομα συμβαινει καπου και εδω ειναι που θελω βοηθεια.
Θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφιες για να εχετε καλυτερη εικονα.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## ezizu

Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες και γράψε μάρκα / μοντέλο του ενισχυτή.

----------


## ElectroManiac

Ειναι ενας mac Zx 4000 
Στην φωτογραφια ειναι αφαιρεμενα τα τρανζιστορ που εκαψε.

----------


## ElectroManiac

Καποια γνωμη παιδια?

----------


## east electronics

..... ναι ... για να αρχισεις να παιρνεις καμμια γνωμη αρχισε να κοβεις απο τα watt  και βλεπουμε στην πορεια ....

----------

mariosinsuex (24-10-14)

----------


## UV.

Φίλε Πάνο μην απορείς που ενώ εσύ για τον ενισχυτή  αν και έδωσες (για όσους δεν τον γνωρίζουν σίγουρα δεν είναι αντηληπτό και σαφές) μάρκα και μοντέλο και φωτογραφίες (οι οποίες μπορεί και να τρόμαξαν) και έκανες το «λάθος» να πεις τα βατ του αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής του 
(είναι ο κατασκευαστής του άραγε βλάκας ή απατεώνας;  δεν ξέρει να μετράει κουκιά  ) …δεν πήρες τις απαντήσεις που σίγουρα θα ήθελες

(δεν αφορά τα μέλη του φόρουμ και όσους ηθελημένα δεν συμμετέχουν) Είναι απλό: η γνώμη μου είναι ότι υπάρχει άγνοια ανεπάρκεια και πολύ χαμηλό επίπεδο γνώσης το οποίο σκόπιμα συμπιέζεται προς τα κάτω όπως σε όλα τα «Ελληνικά» σάιτ του είδους που είναι και γνωστοί οι χρηματοδότες τους και οι σκοποί τους και που διαφεντεύονται από τις ίδιες γνωστές οικογένειες και φατρίες 
(αυτό απλά και μόνο για το ότι δεν έχεις τις απαντήσεις που χρειάζεσαι ακόμη) δηλ. πολλοί έχουν επιλέξει να μην συμμετέχουν!

Σου απαντώ λοιπόν και επί της ουσίας:
Η προσέγγιση πρέπει να είναι βήμα-βήμα γιατί έχει μια κάποια πολυπλοκότητα
εκτός και αν κάποιος από τα μέλη του φόρουμ ξέρει την απάντηση και τότε όλα θα είναι απλούστατα για όλους και θα μάθουμε κάτι εύκολα

Όπως πάντα πολλά μπορούν να φταίνε και για αρχή μια απλή και εύκολη λύση είναι να αφαιρέσεις τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος και από δύο κανάλια δεν είναι πολλά και είναι αυτά που βρίσκονται στις δύο απέναντι ακριανές εγκοπές της πλακέτας (εκτός και αν τα έχεις μετρήσει και είναι όλα καλά)
Αν το πρόβλημα παραμείνει τότε θα ξέρεις ότι δεν οφείλεται μόνο στο στάδιο εξόδου και τα τρανζίστορ του αλλά σε αυτά ή και σε κάτι άλλο και τότε θα μιλήσουμε για το επόμενο βήμα

Πες μας και τι ενέργειες έχεις κάνει μόνος σου προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση μήπως αυτό βοηθήσει πχ
1. μέτρησες τα υπόλοιπα τρανζίστορ είναι ΟΚ; 
2. τι τάσεις μέτρησες; 
κλπ

----------

mariosinsuex (24-10-14)

----------


## east electronics

Οταν ο ιδιος ο χρηστης απο την εικονα που εχει δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι εχει μπροστα του  ΔΛΔ εναν ενισχυτη ο οποιος οριακα ειναι 4Χ35 στα 8Ω πιθανον 4 Χ 60 στα 4 ωμ  και αμα τον γεφυρωσεις θα παρει οριακα 2 Χ80 στα 8 και ισως πολυ ισως 2Χ120 στα 4 τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι ο ιδιος ανθρωπος εχει και την πιθανοτητα να επισκευασει το μηχανημα . 

Οταν φυσικα δεχτηκε να του βαλουν """επαγγελματικα τρανσιστορ"" επανω το μηχανημα τελειωσε εκει,  συν οτι αν και δεν μπορει να φανει σωστα απο τις φωτογραφιες  ισως και να ειναι κολλημενα  πανω με σιλικονη τζαμιων και οχι βιδωμενα ...


Αρα αν καποιος θελει να ασχοληθει  θα πρεπει να ξεκινησει απο το μηδεν  απο το τι ειναι αντισταση πως και γιατι την κολλαμε κλπ κλπ . 

Ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι  και εγω αλλα και αρκετα αλλα παιδια θα ειχαν την προθεση να μπουν στην διαδικασια αν και επιπονη πλην ομως υπαρχουν δυο σοβαρα προβληματα 

Το ενα ειναι οτι η μεταδοση της γνωσης με αυτο τον τροπο εγκυμονει κινδυνους  και πολλες φορες η γλωσσα επικοινωνιας ειναι ενα σοβαρο θεμα διοτι αλλα λεει ενας επαγγελματιας τεχνικος και αλλα καταλαβαινει ο ερασιτεχνης χρηστης .

Το επομενο προβλημα ειναι οτι προφανως διαφοροι χρηστες μπορει να εχουν διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις  η παρομοιες προσεγγισεις για το ιδιο θεμα οποτε  δεν ειναι καθολου δυσκολο η επισκευη καταληξει σε διαμαχη μεταξυ μελλων .   

Δυστυχως  στην συνολικη εικονα θα πρεπε να προσθεσεις και διαφορους ημιμαθεις οι οποιοι θα μπουν μεσα στο νημα λεγοντας το μακρυ και το κοντο τους χωρις καν την προθεση να εξετασουν την μικρη πιθανοτητα να κανουν λαθος ...

Αυτα που λες για οικεγενειες και φατριες μου ειναι ακατανοητα αλλα προφανως για να τα γραφεις κατι θα ξερεις παραπανω απο μενα 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Θεωρω δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει ενταση αναμεσα μας απο το πρηγουμενο ποστ που τσπ μπορει και να διαφωνουμε σε ενα θεμα  και σε προσκαλεσα να μιλησουμε τηλεφωνικα ωστε να μπορουμε να δωσουμε εξηγησεις για το θεμα καλυτερα ο ενας στον αλλο αλλα ισως να μην ελαβες το μηνυμα για καποιον λογο .Το προτεινω λοιπον και δημοσια στην περιπτωση που δεν το ελαβες .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## windmill82

Ειμαι λιγο off topic αλλα θα ηθελα να θυμισω οτι για το θεμα της ισχυος των ενισχυτων εχουμε μιλησει και σε αλλο νημα και η καταληξη μας ειναι οτι η ονομαστικη ισχυς που δινει ο εκαστοτε κατασκευαστης πρεπει να θεωρειται αοριστη διοτι δεν μπορουμε να γνωριζουμε υπο τι συνθηκες , τι φορτιο και τι παραμορφωση μετρηθηκε. Επομενως, κατα τη γνωμη μου, δεν υπαρχει λογος να στεκομαστε αν το μηχανημα ειναι 400 ή 40w. Tις καλησπερες μου.

----------


## UV.

> Θεωρω δεδομενο οτι υπαρχει ενταση αναμεσα μας απο το πρηγουμενο ποστ που τσπ μπορει και να διαφωνουμε σε ενα θεμα  και σε προσκαλεσα να μιλησουμε τηλεφωνικα ωστε να μπορουμε να δωσουμε εξηγησεις για το θεμα καλυτερα ο ενας στον αλλο αλλα ισως να μην ελαβες το μηνυμα για καποιον λογο .Το προτεινω λοιπον και δημοσια στην περιπτωση που δεν το ελαβες .
> 
> Φιλικα 
> Σακης Πετροπουλος


Φυσικά και υπάρχει ένταση όταν λέω ότι ο ενισχυτής έχει μία από τις πολλές τοπολογίες που είναι συμπληρωματικής συμμ., ή  και άλλες ψευδο-συμπληρωματικής συμμ., ή push-pull κλπ και εσύ επιμένεις ότι είναι κοινού εκπομπού; και μου λες για τρανζίστορ 1, 4 και 7
αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε αυτούς τους διεθνείς όρους πως θα συνεννοούμαστε;

και ότι έχει υβριδική και όχι απλή πόλωση με ωμικό διαιρέτη και θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση;
Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί επέλεξες να εκτεθείς και τελικά να γελοιοποιηθείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο αλλά αυτό είναι δικαίωμα σου
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αν δεν μου το έπαιζες administrator δεν θα μου μίλαγες έτσι και να λες ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνεσαι το διαγράφεις
σκέψου το
Το σάιτ έχει άδεια για να λειτουργεί σαν δημόσιο φόρουμ με κανονισμούς
Δεν ήρθα να γράψω στο σπίτι σου ούτε στο μαγαζί σου
Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και είμαστε σωστοί όταν τα αναγνωρίζουμε

Σε αυτά που έγραψες σήμερα φυσικά και συμφωνώ και συμπληρώνω ότι μία επισκευή 15’ ή 30’ το πολύ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορούν να πάρουν μέρες και χωρίς εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα
Στην περίπτωση αυτή θεωρητικά δεν κινδυνεύει τα +12V γίνονται +24V και σε λίγες άλλες περιπτώσεις φτάνουν τα +100VDC

Δεν σε πήρα τηλέφωνο ούτε έκανα συνεννόηση μέσω ΠΜ (κακιά συνήθεια των administrators με τα πρόσθετα μενού στο φόρουμ) γιατί είμαι της άποψης αυτά που έχουμε να πούμε μεταξύ μας είναι καλύτερα να τα μαθαίνουν όλοι 
Αυτή είναι και η προτροπή μου σε όσα μέλη του φόρουμ (με καλό σκοπό) ζητούν απευθείας συνεννόηση μέσω ΠΜ

----------


## east electronics

οκ λοιπον   προτεινε ενα απο το δυο νηματα να συζητησουμε αυτο που διαφωνουμε πολιτισμενα και χωρις προσωπικους χαρακτηρισμους .

Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## east electronics

Εξηγω ενα ενα 

Γραφεις:

*Φυσικά και υπάρχει ένταση όταν λέω ότι ο ενισχυτής έχει μία από τις  πολλές τοπολογίες που είναι συμπληρωματικής συμμ., ή  και άλλες  ψευδο-συμπληρωματικής συμμ., ή push-pull κλπ και εσύ επιμένεις ότι είναι  κοινού εκπομπού; και μου λες για τρανζίστορ 1, 4 και 7
αν δεν χρησιμοποιούμε αυτούς τους διεθνείς όρους πως θα συνεννοούμαστε;*

Κοινου εκμπομπου  ονομαζονται οι ενισχυτες οι οποιοι ειναι αρχικα συμπληρωματικοι ( ντριβερ +εξοδου )  και συμμετρικοι  NPN στην θετικη μερια και ΡΝΡ στην αρνητικη  ( δεδομενο) εχουν την τροφοδοσια στους συλλεκτες και την εξοδο στους εκπομπους :καθιερωμενο διεθνως ως  EFP Emitter follower pair .

Υπαρχει και η αλλη περιπτωση  που ειναι συμπληρωματικοι  ενα ντριβερ οδηγαει ενα εξοδου ανα πλευρας τροφοδοσιας , συμμετρικοι γιατι εχουν NPN και PNP τρανσιστορ αλλα τα εχουν αναποδα δλδ συλλεκτης ειναι η εξοδος και εκπομπος στην τροφοδοσια  μονο που εκει με αυτη την λογικη στην θετικη πλευρα παει αναποδα το PNP  και στην αρνητικη αναποδα το NPN  Η τοπολογια αυτη ονομαζεται CFP COMPLEMENTARY FEEDBACK PAIR  αλλα τυχαινει να εχει καθιερωθει ως συναφες του  collector follower pair  το οποιο αν και λαθος εχει να κανει με το οτι οι συλλεκτες ειναι ολοι ενωμενοι στην εξοδο . 

Το ερωτημα που εκανα στον χρηστη ηταν εαν ειναι κοινου εκμπομπου η κοινου συλλεκτη για να εκτιμησω τον βαθμο σταθεροτητας του κυκλωματος μια και ειναι γνωστο οτι τα CFP  ενω εχουν πολλα καλουδια  εχουν δυσκολιες στην σταθεροποιηση ειδικα  οταν εχουν πολλα τρανσιστορ στην εξοδο . 

Βρισκεις η μου δειχνεις σε παρακαλω που ειναι το λαθος μου ???

----------


## east electronics

Προτεινες στο αλλο νημα στον χρηστη να αλλαξει το ρευμα βασης των τρανσιστορ τα οποια συμεπριφερεται  διαφορετικα απο πλευρας θερμοκρασιας σε στατικη κατασταση . Εαν καταλαβα καλα  γιατι μπορει και να μην καταλαβα . 

Αρα θελω να ξερω πως θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο και επισης θελω να ξερω εαν γινει με τον τροπο που φανταζομαι  πως αυτο μπορει να προβλεφθει η συμπεριφορα του  σε πραγματικες συνθηκες με επαγωγικο φορτιο  κλπ κλπ . 

ΘΑ μπορουσες να με ενημερωσεις ? 

Θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις καποια παραδειγματα  οπου καποιοι κατασκευαστες εχουν ακολουθησει καποια παρομοια τακτικη  η προσεγγιση ? 

Τελος εαν δεν εχω κατι καταλαβει σωστα απο αυτο που ειπες μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις καλυτερα ?

----------


## east electronics

Γραφεις :

*δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω γιατί το εξήγησα τώρα στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο
και το επεκτείνω: το θέμα της πόλωσης δεν είναι τόσο απλό διότι έχει για  τον σκοπό αυτό διάταξη τρανζίστορ σταθερού ρεύματος (πηγή ρεύματος) και  βάζουν και θερμοστάτη που λες για* *vbe σταθερή αλλά εκεί δεν έχουμε φτάσει ακόμα!*

Στην δουλεια που κανω εχω επισκευσει σχεδον 5000 ενισχυτες θα ηθελα να μου δειξεις καποιο σχεδιο το οποιο  εχει στην πολωση  πηγη σταθερου ρευματος (σε ενισχυτη ταξης ΑΒ οπως ειναι αυτοι που συζηταμε ) 

Εκτος εαν και παλι μιλας για κατι με εναν τροπο που δεν εχω καταλαβει οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα παρακαλουσα να μου εξηγησεις 

Στους ενισχυτες ταξης ΑΒ θα μπορουσαν δυο τρεις διοδοι να δημιουργησουν την αναλογη πτωση τασεως που χρειαζεται ωστε να πολωθουν τα τρανσιστορ  στην πραξη θα μπορουσε να το κανει μια αντισταση . 

Ομως επειδη ( χοντρικα ) οσο τα τρανσιστορ ανεβαζουν την θερμοκρασια τους τοσο ανεβαινει και η πολωση τους αρα μπαινει ενα θερμιστορ  , η ενα σετ διοδων συνηθως 3 σε ενα περιβλημα , η ενα απλο συνηθως ΝΡΝ τρανσιστορ  τα οποια ειναι βιδωμενα στην ψυκτρα μαζι με τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου το οποιο οσο ζεσταινεται μαζι με τα εξοδου αλλαζει η αγωγιμοτητα του και σκοπος ειναι να κατεβαζει την πολωση οσο η θεμροκρασια ανεβαινει . 

Αυτο δεν ειναι πηγη σταθερου ρευματος  ειναι εναν διαιρετης τασεως  ελεγχομενος απο θερμοκρασια  Για αυτο αλλωστε μπορει το ιδιο κυκλωμα να υλοποιηθει με ενα NPN transistor η  με ενα σετ διοδων  η και με ενα απλο θερμιστορ το οποιο δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο μια αντισταση ελεγχομενη απο θερμοκρασια ...

Μου εξηγεις σε παρακαλω ????

----------


## east electronics

Ενα λαθος που καναμε και οι δυο ειναι να βγουμε σε συμπερασματα πριν δουμε καποιο σχεδιο ...Το να αυξησει το ρευμα βασης μονο των αρνητικων τρανσιστορ  ( Εαν αυτο ειναι που ηθελες να πεις  ) ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ εγινε κατανοητο οτι ηθελες να αλλαξεις το ρευμα βασεις στα τρανσιστορ που ειχαν  διαφορετικη συμεπριφορα σε οτι αφορα την θερμοκρασια . 

Τσπ  το θεμα ειναι οτι σε ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο ειναι ετοιμο  και κατα καποιον τροπο δοκιμασμενο  ο μονος τροπος τα τρανσιστορ να ειχαν διαφορετικη οδηγηση μεταξυ NPN  και PNP  θα ηταν εαν καποιο στοιχειο του κυκλωματος ηταν λαθος . \

Ανετα θα μπορουσε η αντισταση εκπομπου στο αρνητικο  οδηγο τρανσιτορ να ηταν λαθος που σημεινει οτι τα αρνητικα τρανσιστορ εξοδου  θα ειχαν εσφαλμενη η μη συμμετρικη οδηγηση ...

Πιθανοτατα εαν υπηρχε αντισταση στην βαση του αρνητικου οδηγου η οποια ηταν λαθος και εκει η οδηγηση των αρνητικων να μην ηταν επαρκεις . 

Αλλα ολα αυτα προυπουθετουν δυο βασικα πραγματα το ενα ειναι σχεδιο και το δευτερο αυτος που μονταρισε το κιτ και τσπ αυτος που το εχει να εχει κανει τους απαραιτητους ελεγχους  το οποιο απο οτι καταλαβα δεν ισχυει σε καμμια περιπτωση . Το κιτ μαλλον εχει ερθει μονταρισμενο και αυτος που το εχει  δεν εχει κανει επαρκεις ελεγχους σε αυτο που εβαλε στην πριζα.. 

ΜΕ δεδομενο οτι το κιτ ειναι σωστο το μυαλο σου παει στην ταλαντωση  με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχει μονταριστει σωστα το μυαλο σου παει στην ανεπαρκη οδηγηση ...


Καλυτερα τωρα ? 

Περιμενω την αποψη σου

----------


## east electronics

Και κατι για να κλεισω την δικια μου αποψη οσο θε περιμενω την δικια σου . 

Ειναι Παρασκευη Βραδυ  η ωρα ειναι 11,00 και γραφω ακομα  απο το εργαστηριο μου , στο σπιτι μου εχω δυο παιδακια 3 και 6  , στα ραφια αυτη την στιγμη περιμενουν 25 μηχανηματα να περασουν απο τα χερια μου και αυριο μονο για βδομαδιατικα μισθοδοσια  θα πληρωσω χαλαρα 1000 ευρω για τους υπαλληλους μου ...

Αυτα δεν στα γραφω για να μου πεις μπραβο Στα γραφω για να καταλαβεις οτι αρχικα δεν εχω απολυτως καμμια ορεξη η χρονο  να τσακωθω μαζι σου η με κανεναν αλλο , αν μη τι αλλο δεν σε ξερω για να εχω  και προσωπικα μαζι σου.

 Ομως θα πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι  η προσπαθεια γινεται  για να μην γραφονται λαθος πραγματα και στα δυο τα φορουμ  για να καταληξει καποια στιγμη ο χωρος αυτος να ειναι πραγματικο σημειο γνωσης  , εμεις οι λιγο μεγαλυτεροι που ετυχε να εχουμε δει ενα δυο πραγματακια παραπανω να μπορεσουμε να τα μεταδωσουμε στους νεοτεορους και τελος γενικοτερα η κοινοτητα να αποκτησει  και ενα καλυτερο κοινο σε βαθος χρονου ....

Αυτα απο μενα  και αναμενω τα δικα σου σχολια ....

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## UV.

επειδή δεν είναι του στιλ μου τα «κατεβατά» και τα «σεντόνια» θεωρώ το θέμα λήξαν

ένα λίνκ που βρήκα πρόχειρο λέει ακριβώς για αυτό το πρόβλημα στον ενισχυτή βρες το έχει και την λύση

και είναι και ένας λόγος που του έλεγα να μεγενθήνει με την βάση χρόνου στον παλμογράφο για να μετρήσει την συχνότητα στο πρόβληματικό μέρος της κυματομορφής

----------


## east electronics

... Οπως νομιζεις καλυτερα ...εγω δεν εχω κανενα απολυτως θεμα ....

----------


## east electronics

Μολις ειδα οτι εχεις σχεση με τον χωρο της τηλεορασης .... 

Η συχνοτητα  στην κυμματομορφη ??? χμμμμ και αυτο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω  εαν εβρισκε την συχνοτητα που ακριβως θα βοηθουσε αυτο ??? δλδ αν ηταν 500ΗΖ φταιει το ντριβερ  ενω εαν ηταν 1500 φταιει κατι αλλο ???

Και εδω λες πραγματα τα οποια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω  μπορεις να εξηγησεις την μεθοδολογια σε παρακαλω ?

----------


## east electronics

Διαβασα και το αρθρο και τωρα εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι μαλλον τα εχεις μπερδεψει τα πραγματα αρκετα .   Αλλα μπορει να κανω λαθος οποτε με διορθωνεις ...

ο Ελλιοτ αναφερεται σε παρασιτικες ταλαντωσεις στην αρνητικη πλευρα οταν χρησιμοποιει στα κυκλωματα του την τοπολογια CFP  

Εμεις αρχικα δεν γνωριζουμε  τι τοπολογια εχει το μηχανημα αλλα πιστεψε οι πιθανοτητες να ειναι CFP  με 8 τρανσιστορ στην εξοδο ειναι μαλλον μικρες . 

Οποτε η λυση του Elliot να βαζει πυκνωτη miller  στο αρνητικο οδηγο προφανως δεν ειναι η λυση απο την στιγμη πο το κυκλωμα μαλλον δεν ειναι CFP 

Επισης δεν εχει νοημα να προτεινεις καμμια "λυση" απο την στιγμη που ακομα δεν ξερουμε εαν  αυτο που εδειξε ο παλμογραφος  ειναι ταλαντωση η προβλημα οδηγησης ...

τελος να σου θυμησω οτι προτεινες στο χρηστη να αγνοησει την συμεπριφορα αυτη απο την στιγμη που δεν μπορει να την ακουσει ...Στην πραγματικοτητα αυτο ειναι που με εξοργισε περα απο καθε οριο ....

Μιλαμε για μηχανημα τουλαχιστον 200W   δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι μπορει να κανει αυτο  με επαγωγικο φορτιο και μεγαλη ισχυ ....

----------


## UV.

> Μιλαμε για μηχανημα τουλαχιστον 200W   δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις τι μπορει να κανει αυτο  με επαγωγικο φορτιο και μεγαλη ισχυ ....


εξακολουθείς να μιλάς λες και δεν έχω αγγίξει κιλοβαττικά μηχανήματα που λίγοι μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι

την κυματομορφή δεν την μεγένθυνε όπως είπα αλλά η συχνότητα της μπορεί να είναι κα πάνω από το ακουστικό φάσμα
είδες ότι ενώ μίλαγες για επαγωγικά φορτία πρότεινες χωρικό για να μεγενθύνεις το πρόβλημα όπως το φανταζόσουν αλλά όπως είδες πλησίασες σίγουρα τυχαία στην λύση του

----------


## UV.

> Μολις ειδα οτι εχεις σχεση με τον χωρο της τηλεορασης ....


αυτό στο σφύριξε κάποιος Θείος σου από αυτούς που έλεγα;

----------


## east electronics

> εξακολουθείς να μιλάς λες και δεν έχω αγγίξει κιλοβαττικά μηχανήματα που λίγοι μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι
> 
> την κυματομορφή δεν την μεγένθυνε όπως είπα αλλά η συχνότητα της μπορεί να είναι κα πάνω από το ακουστικό φάσμα
> είδες ότι ενώ μίλαγες για επαγωγικά φορτία πρότεινες χωρικό για να μεγενθύνεις το πρόβλημα όπως το φανταζόσουν αλλά όπως είδες πλησίασες σίγουρα τυχαία στην λύση του



να υποθεσω λοιπον οτι προτεινεις παρασιτικες ταλαντωσεις να μην μας ανησυχουν απο την στιγμη που ειναι εξω απο το ακουστικο φασμα ????

----------


## jimakos206

Επίσης στις φωτογραφίες 2 από τα τρανζίστορ του τροφοδοτικου και τα τρανζίστορ της ανόρθωσης είναι χωρις μόνωση.

----------

